# Fave hair products



## bonbon412 (Dec 7, 2004)

What are your favorite hair products?

I love Matrix Sleek look for shampoo/conditioner

and for styling products:

Alterna Texturizing Glaze

Aveda Hang Straight

Redken Stay Starch

Got2be Glossy

But I love trying out new stuff!


----------



## Laura (Dec 7, 2004)

I like John Frieda Dream Curls Spray for when i'm leaving my hair curly &amp; i love using TreSemme Heat Defense Spray before i use the ceramic straightener on my hair!


----------



## girl_geek (Dec 8, 2004)

I recently tried John Frieda's Wind Down relaxing cream for fine to medium hair, in an attempt to straighten my fine, frizzy, wavy hair. While it doesn't make my hair much straighter than regular blowdrying, it does an _amazing_ job of getting rid of the static and frizziness -- my hair is shinier and less static-y than it's ever been! Definitely worth the $3 a bottle at Walmart!


----------



## FeistyFemme (Dec 9, 2004)

*Shampoo*

Aussie Mega Shampoo

Aussie Moist Shampoo

Neutrogena Triple Moisture Shampoo

*Conditioner*

Aussie Mega Conditioner

Aussie Moist Conditioner

Aussie 3 Minute Miracle Deep Conditioner

Neutrogena Triple Moisture Conditioner

*Styling Products*

TiGi Bed Head Control Freak Serum

Garnier Smoothing Milk

Infusium Anti-Frizz Treatment

JF Dream Curls or Ocean Waves

Aussie Tizz No Frizz Gel

Aussie 12-Hour D-Humidity Hairspray


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 9, 2004)

*Shampoo &amp; Conditioner:*

Paul Mitchell Super Skinny

Pantene Daily Moisture Renewal

HealthySexyHair w/ Soy Milk

Rusk Deep Shine

Herbal Essences

Matrix Sleek.Look

*Mousse:*

SAMY Salon Mucho Mousse

Loreal Studio Line Springing Curls

*Gel:*

LA Looks

Dep

Paul Mitchell

Suave Spray Gel in Ocean Breeze

*Straightening Products:*

StraightSexyHair Straightening balm

John Freida Wind Down cream

John Freida 5-Minute manager spray

American Culture Smoothing Potion

*Hairspray:*

Farouk Hair Tools - Photo Op

Herbal Essences Pump spray

*Protectants:*

Pantene Protective spray

American Culture UV Protectant Spray

John Frieda Daily Nourishment

(And from being a hairdresser &amp; product junkie, I have about a million more, but I've taken up enough room on here as it is!) LOL


----------



## peekaboo (May 16, 2005)

Shampoo

Pureology Hydrate

Suave Biobasics

Steiprox(derm prescribed for scalp)

Conditioner

Pureology Hydrate

Finesse Colour Care

Inner Science

Styling

Purelogy Texture twist

Short n Sexy pomade

Matrix Amplify

Suave volumizing mousse

Paul Brown

Thermasilk shine and volume spray

Loreal FX studio gel

KMS hairplay

Would love to try...Artec, Bumble and Bumble, Aveda, Wella, Kerastase and the list goes on. I alternate between drugstore and salon products dep on my $ situation.


----------



## jamie18meng (May 16, 2005)

shampoo

herbal essences

conditioner

herbal essences or suave


----------



## spazbaby (May 16, 2005)

Biosilk Silver Lights Shampoo (for blonde highlights)

BedHead Mastermind (on slightly damp hair, for a carefree look)

Textureline Texturefreeze spray (after Mastermind, to lift roots and add some volume)

BedHead Superstar Thickening Spray

Garnier Fructis conditioners &amp; hair masks

BigSexyHair Spray &amp; Play or Spray &amp; Play Harder hair sprays

SilkySexyHair shampoo &amp; conditioner

BedHead Hard Head hairspray (for updo's)


----------



## blaquepooky (May 17, 2005)

I'm half black and half Indian so I have this naturally curly think kinky hair thing going on. The three products that I know work for me would be *Paul Mitchell's Awaphui Shampoo, The Detangler, The Conditioner, and Matix's Biolage Conditioning Balm*. I haven't tried the enitre line for these two products but I know these work in my hair. I've tried Garnier Fructis, Pantene, and a bunch of other drug store products that just haven't worked for me.


----------



## shirl888 (May 18, 2005)

I am currently loving and using asda's own coconut oil shampoo &amp; conditioner and i have to say it is absolutely fantastic



i normally use matrix sleek range but someone recommended asda's brand so i thought id try it and i was shocked... its just as good as matrix and its 82p a bottle


----------



## Mina (May 18, 2005)

I have for *shampoo and condition*

Paul Mitchele (plus condition) (currently use it....i don't know if i like it or not still loosing my hair) Vatika, (made in India)

Herbal Essence (pink)

Tree oil (from online health energizer)

herbal essence conditioner

Panten

Botanical Shampoo (from sally)

*Hair spray*

Botanical

Some time i try all shampoo together like little bit from each bottle....i don't know why but i feel like i have to finish them all....other shampoos and condtioner i have i don't even used it...


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

Wow so many products to try now


----------



## Marisol (May 21, 2005)

Here are some of the brands that I use and really like.

Shampoo &amp; Conditioner -

Pantene Pro-V Brunette Expressions Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (Toffee to Almond)

John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Light Reflecting Shampoo &amp; Conditioner (Chestnut to Espresso)

Styling products -

Dove Control Mousse, Shape &amp; Definition (makes the curl in my hair very defined)

John Frieda Brilliant Brunette Simply Sleek Straightening Balm

Bumble and bumble Gloss

Bumble and bumble Surf Spray

Alterna Straightening Balm

Pantene Pro-V Hairspray, Extra Fullness, Maximum Hold


----------



## ivanarose (Apr 29, 2006)

I like Aveda,all the products and Tigi bed head,chocolate treatment,but most of products are soo good and smell great.


----------



## dioraddict_xo (Jul 17, 2006)

Shampoo &amp; Conditioner

Redken Smooth Down

Salon Selectives for color treated hair

Revlon Shimmer Lights

Hair styling products

John Freida straightning serum (step 3)

Schwarzkopf mousse &amp; straightning serum


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jul 19, 2006)

Ojon Hydrating Shampoo

Ojon Hydrating Conditioner

Ojon Hydrating Styling Cream

Ojon Revitalizing mist

Vavoom Mousse

Salon Matrix hairspray Mega Hold


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Jul 19, 2006)

Shampoo/Conditioner:

I'm loving Bumble &amp; Bumble Extra Gentle poo &amp; Super Rich Cond.

Styling Products:

Again loving Bumble &amp; Bumble leavin or rinse out cond., Defrizz, &amp; FF Glossing Cream.

Every now &amp; then I will use B&amp;B SumoTech (depending on the look I'm wanting).


----------



## imperfection96 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ecobella vanilla shamp and Cond.


----------



## selene (Aug 17, 2006)

Earth Science FF S&amp;C

Avalon Organics aloe vera jojoba FF S&amp;C

New to the scene &amp; escalating to HG'dom at an exponential rate:

BIG shampoo &amp; Veganese conditioner

Styling products:

GF curl shaping spray gel

Potion 9

Clairol Condition 3-in-1 Extra Hold Mousse


----------



## xkatiex (Aug 17, 2006)

Healthy Sexy Hair Soy Milk Shampoo! its really good



x


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 19, 2006)

HSH Shampoo

HSH Conditioner

HSH Leave-in Conditioner

Marc Anthony Curl Booster Spray

Marc Anthony Curl Defining Lotion

So far, that's it for now...


----------

